# LeMond Will Be On Anderson Coopers Show Tomorrow(Wed)



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Greg's tweeted he'll be on the show tomorrow, talking about everyones favorite doper, Wonderboy.

Hopefully, Greg demolishes Wonderboy tomorrow. I wonder if Armstrong will sue?


----------



## RichardT (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks. I just set my DVR.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Is it true that most of the pros were doing it around that era?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

knezz said:


> Is it true that most of the pros were doing it around that era?


Nope. Just the Armstrong era. No doping before that. They all stopped doping after Landis.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

knezz said:


> Is it true that most of the pros were doing it around that era?


Everyone but Lemond


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't have cable, I wonder if I can watch it online?


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Nope. Just the Armstrong era. No doping before that. They all stopped doping after Landis.


True statement.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I would rather watch Bug's Bunny than Anderson Cooper. Too bad it isn't on Al Jazeera or Fox.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

spade2you said:


> Nope. Just the Armstrong era. No doping before that. They all stopped doping after Landis.



Oh, you mean: Merckx/Miggy/Anquetil never doped?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

86TDFWinner said:


> Oh, you mean: Merckx/Miggy/Anquetil never doped?


Mercks was framed by the Italians. Big Mig is a nice guy, so it's no big deal what he did or didn't use. 

Side note: many teams and associations canned the dopers who had long denied like O'Grady. Axel Merckx had a positive from the '98 TdF. Nobdoy seems to have noticed and he is still coatching a U23 team.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

86TDFWinner said:


> Greg's tweeted he'll be on the show tomorrow, talking about everyones favorite doper, Wonderboy.
> 
> Hopefully, Greg demolishes Wonderboy tomorrow. I wonder if Armstrong will sue?


Awesome! I won't miss it...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Kudos. I appreciate that Lemond wants to come clean about his past doping and think Anderson Cooper is a good choice.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Local Hero said:


> Kudos. I appreciate that Lemond wants to come clean about his past doping and think Anderson Cooper is a good choice.



What doping past? please explain? Proof?

You should watch just to become educated. Hell, call in/Tweet and tell Greg when he doped? I hope to see you on the show, providing proof. I love it when you continue making yourself look foolish w/your responses.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

> Mercks was framed by the Italians.


Sure he was. He admitted to doping, good try though.




> Big Mig is a nice guy, so it's no big deal what he did or didn't use.


He's still a cheater, and he doped.



> Side note: many teams and associations canned the dopers who had long denied like O'Grady. Axel Merckx had a positive from the '98 TdF. Nobdoy seems to have noticed and he is still coatching a U23 team.


many dopers are still riding and still denying too.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What time will Lemond's confession start?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

86TDFWinner said:


> He's still a cheater, and he doped.


Pure speculation. What is your evidence?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

86TDFWinner said:


> many dopers are still riding and still denying too.


Lemond is no longer riding.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> What time will Lemond's confession start?


His confession will only be 3/7ths as exciting.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Where's Greg?? Damn government shutdown. Damn Congress.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

spade2you said:


> Pure speculation. What is your evidence?


Where's your evidence he didn't?

(see how ridiculous this is? Yet Local Hero continues on with his imaginary proof).


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Local Hero said:


> Lemond is no longer riding.



He's not a doper......please post your proof?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you watch? Greg talked about his naturally elevated levels of awesomeness and how he once tested positive for winning


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

Digital Epo is the future for the afterwork 20 miler. Just use the digital Epo program to juice your Garmin data. But seriously was he on the show? Is there a link?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

86TDFWinner said:


> He's not a doper......please post your proof?


Do you want me to prove that Lemond is not a doper?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

It didn't air that I can see (due to gov shutdown news). 

AC was also supposed to air a report on LA on Monday (again, preempted by gov shutdown).


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Maybe LA is behind the govt. shutdown


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

86TDFWinner said:


> Where's your evidence he didn't?
> 
> (see how ridiculous this is? Yet Local Hero continues on with his imaginary proof).


Some of us are just very slow healers.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

skitorski said:


> I would rather watch Bug's Bunny than Anderson Cooper. Too bad it isn't on Al Jazeera or Fox.


that's probably the most unlikely combination of either/or that I'll ever see... LOL yeah, Anderson Cooper, bleh.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

86TDFWinner said:


> Where's your evidence he didn't?
> 
> (see how ridiculous this is? Yet Local Hero continues on with his imaginary proof).


How come it's so feasible to label Big Mig without solid proof, yet so wrong to do that with LeMond?


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

If anyone hears of a re-broadcast date please post.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

spade2you said:


> How come it's so feasible to label Big Mig without solid proof, yet so wrong to do that with LeMond?


For starters, Miggy was pack fill for years before epo came along. For another he was a big roleur type who could suddenly climb. Neither was true of Lemond (or Hampsten).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> For starters, Miggy was pack fill for years before epo came along. For another he was a big roleur type who could suddenly climb. Neither was true of Lemond (or Hampsten).


Circumstantial.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The horse is still dead.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> The horse is still dead.


Then the French can grill it.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> It didn't air that I can see (due to gov shutdown news).
> 
> AC was also supposed to air a report on LA on Monday (again, preempted by gov shutdown).


It was all squashed by Johan Bruyneel. Omerta lives on. . .


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I believe the proof you seek is that no one from that era ever said he did. They admitted they did but all said, even those who dislike him personnely, that he did not do it. 

Unlike lance where the rumors started swirling and then got stronger and stronger until the proof came out. 

When your most hated rivals say you didn't dope, not sure what better endorsement there could possibly be. 

Bill


----------



## RichardT (Dec 12, 2010)

It's really disappointing when you turn on the TV to see Greg LeMond and you see Harry Reid and Mitch McConnell. Those guys just spin their wheels and go nowhere.


----------



## RichardT (Dec 12, 2010)

It's really disappointing when you turn on the TV to see Greg LeMond and you see Harry Reid and Mitch McConnell. Those guys just spin their wheels and go nowhere.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> How come it's so feasible to label Big Mig without solid proof, yet so wrong to do that with LeMond?



Really? 

Indurain worked with the Godfather of doping doctors
Report: Indurain And Banesto Were Conconi Clients | Cyclingnews.com

His Spanish doping doctor, Sabino Padilla, had multiple athletes test positive and was eventually arrested

Indurain teammate, Thomas Davy, testified under oath about the organized doping program at Banesto

Indurain went from a big guy who got dropped by several minutes on any climbs to one of the best climbers in history

Greg has none of this.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Now that the USA is back in business, when will they play the Lemond interview?? Come on peoples, lets focus in da important stuff.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

RichardT said:


> It's really disappointing when you turn on the TV to see Greg LeMond and you see Harry Reid and Mitch McConnell. Those guys just spin their wheels and go nowhere.


Isn't re-hashing the same old/same old Greg vs. Lance stuff just about the same thing? Do you really think that Anderson Cooper would have broken any new ground there?


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Local Hero said:


> Do you want me to prove that Lemond is not a doper?


Yes please. Ive asked you over a dozen times to post the proof you claim to have that Lemond doped.....others have asked you as well.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> Isn't re-hashing the same old/same old Greg vs. Lance stuff just about the same thing? Do you really think that Anderson Cooper would have broken any new ground there?


Greg could elaborate on the injections he took.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Monday night at 8:00 EST. is the new time for the broadcast.


Sunday at 10:00pm EST - The World According To Lance Armstrong will be on CNN.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Friday's AC 360 had a 10 min segment on LA. Spoke on the book Wheel Men. The book speaks on Armstrong's doping support system. 

Wow! He was making 25 million dollars a year.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

CNN is re-airing the LeMond show tonight.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Haven't seen the show yet but I did read part of the transcript online this afternoon. No one knows how well LA would have really done but certainly Lemond has his opinion and he was not shy in sharing.


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

"I know his physical capabilities," LeMond said, adding that if everyone including Armstrong was clean, "He is a top 30 (rider) at best."

That's only the most bitter thing I've ever read. Does anyone actually take Greg Lemond's opinion on anything seriously? 
What a joke this guy is. Time clearly hasn't healed him.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I take Lemonds comment as one who understands the science behind what it takes, physiologically, to win the Tour. Lance (clean), just doesn't have the watts/kilogram to contest the Tour. It's kind of just the way it is.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> "I know his physical capabilities," LeMond said, adding that if everyone including Armstrong was clean, "He is a top 30 (rider) at best."
> 
> That's only the most bitter thing I've ever read. Does anyone actually take Greg Lemond's opinion on anything seriously?
> What a joke this guy is. Time clearly hasn't healed him.


Bitter - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Nope. LeMond is offering his opinion of Armstrong's abilities w/o PED's.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Tomahawk said:


> "I know his physical capabilities," LeMond said, adding that if everyone including Armstrong was clean, "He is a top 30 (rider) at best."
> 
> That's only the most bitter thing I've ever read. Does anyone actually take Greg Lemond's opinion on anything seriously?
> What a joke this guy is. Time clearly hasn't healed him.


Most bitter thing you ever read? Really? You clearly have missed Armstrong's non-stop whining about USADA, witch hunts, and people who would not commit perjury for him

Most take LeMond seriously because he is right. Winning the Tour with a Vo2 of 80? Nope, not going to happen. It is easier to call LeMond bitter and ignore the fact Armstrong was never even able to finish the Tour before he took EPO


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> "I know his physical capabilities," LeMond said, adding that if everyone including Armstrong was clean, "He is a top 30 (rider) at best."
> 
> That's only the most bitter thing I've ever read. Does anyone actually take Greg Lemond's opinion on anything seriously?
> What a joke this guy is. Time clearly hasn't healed him.


I expect him to say get off my lawn next... super bitter indeed.. jail ? really


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> I expect him to say get off my lawn next... super bitter indeed.. jail ? really


Obstruction of justice, witnesses intimidation, wire fraud, and bribery are no longer crimes?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Obstruction of justice, witnesses intimidation, wire fraud, and bribery are no longer crimes?


Lance needs to work for the gov't then... he's all clear


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

You don't think that I don't know... umm, the use of EPO perhaps, might affect your VO2 max result?
Herp derp derpy derp derp...
Convenient that EPO was available for Lemond during his career and that there was no test for it.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Tomahawk said:


> You don't think that I don't know... umm, the use of EPO perhaps, might affect your VO2 max result?
> Herp derp derpy derp derp...
> Convenient that EPO was available for Lemond during his career and that there was no test for it.


EPO was available from 1981-1990?? C'mon!

There were never any rumours about Lemond when he was riding and, despite financial inducements to unearth them in recent years, none since.

In contrast Armstrong had rumours all the way from 1999 onwards. Subsequently proven to be true.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Lemond is not stupid. You don't take a public, strong and continued stance against PEDs if you doped. You keep your mouth shut and enjoy your life. Greg loves the sport. Lance pissed on it. Lance took a giant crap on the Tour. Lemond's achievements and legacy have been tainted by Lance, especially with the casual or even non-cycling fan. Lemond has cause to be as irate and bitter as he wants based on this alone. Add the bullying, destruction of Lemond's business and all the rest and its no wonder Lemond is a bit testy.


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

That's exactly what so many of the athletes that were busted for doping did themselves. O'Grady, David Millar, Erik Zabel etc... Amazing the gall and shamelessness of some of these guys - Marcel Kittel is my favorite in that department of current riders.

Greg does not love the sport, Greg has done nothing but ***** about the sport since he retired over the issue of doping which is nigh impossible that he didn't partake in himself.
He's a very complex character with the issues he's faced in his personal life but everything he's done has been in the spirit of bitterness and self-aggrandizement.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Tomahawk said:


> but everything he's done has been in the spirit of bitterness and self-aggrandizement.


Nope. I just don't see it. You must be a young'un, because you must not have been around when Lemond SUPPORTED Lance. Anything that might look like bitterness may be Lemonds well documented (dis?)ability to speak his mind on all matters.

I see carefully thought out discourse by him, based on experience and fact. So Lemond doped? Really? Any facts to back that up? Anyone? Anyone??


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Let's keep it from getting personal everyone. If a differing opinion immediately puts you on a personal attack on the motives of the person who posted it, maybe this isn't the thread for you.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

That interview will certainly have the butthurt militia howling for Lemond's blood. After what Armstrong put him through, I'm only surprised it took Greg this long to lay it out for public consumption. 

Top 30 rider at best? Manipulated the cancer thing? Preach it!


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

It seems like we pop up every 3 months and have the exact same argument. 

Lemond is bitter! Lemond doped! No he didn't! Yes he did!

I think at this point, everyone has made up their mind and yet another thread won't change that. Some opinions are more informed than others - when was EPO available, did Millar go around trying to unmask others while he was doping, etc...

I guess we'll meet back in 6 months.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

How many people here would be "Bitter" if someone offered your former teammate $300,000 to invent a story that you doped? How about if they hired a PR firm to actively smear you, would you be "bitter"? What about if someone used his power and influence to crush your business and kill your largest source of income.....would you be "Bitter"?

I am consistently surprised how little bitterness Greg has considering what has been thrown at him over the last decade.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Can we just execute Lance? Between him and Miley Cyrus, I've never been so tired of hearing about people. 

Saw that LeMond called Lance a top 30 rider. Wasn't that kinda how Greg was during the EPO era?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Lemond makes some good points, and I wish him well. But he really should make a better distinction between criminal offenses under U.S. laws and actions that run counter to sports rules and ethics. Right now, he's throwing all these negatives into one pot as if he didn't know the difference.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Can we just execute Lance? Between him and Miley Cyrus, I've never been so tired of hearing about people.
> 
> Saw that LeMond called Lance a top 30 rider. Wasn't that kinda how Greg was during the EPO era?


I don't hear anyone calling for the execution of Lance, certainly not Greg. 



> said he had "no vendetta" against Armstrong. He also said then that "I don't rejoice" over the fact that Armstrong was stripped of his seven titles in the Tour de France,


As for the Top 30 comment, you didn't watch the show did you? 



> He is a top 30 at best. I mean, at best. No matter what. If he was clean, everybody was clean, he was top 30 at best


Greg was smart enough to get out of the sport as EPO took hold of it.....Lance jumped right in


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Smart to get out? Surely we all saw those TdFs where he became pack fodder.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

wim said:


> I think Lemond makes some good points, and I wish him well. But he really should make a better distinction between criminal offenses under U.S. laws and actions that run counter to sports rules and ethics. Right now, he's throwing all these negatives into one pot as if he didn't know the difference.


It is still a crime in the US to obstruct a Federal investigation by harassing and intimidating witnesses


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Smart to get out? Surely we all saw those TdFs where he became pack fodder.


Pack fodder? But Local Hero swears Lemond was doping!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Back in the day before lance got sick everyone described him as a potential very good one day classics racer. His body style and strength really seemed best for the one day events. 

I think lemond is correct, in the TDF (especially if he didn't dope) he would have just been an occasional stage winner. Now there is no denying that the cancer and what it did to him physically definetly changed him. Since I have never faced that who is to say what motivated him to turn to the drugs to get competitive. 

But his actions in trying to cover up his crime have shown us a person who is deeply flawed and honestly needs professional help. He owns the attacks made on lemond 100 percent. For that reason alone he isn't a champion and his legacy is a tarnished one. 

Find me one teammate or one rival who said Greg doped? None of them will cause it wasn't the truth. Greg us a true American hero and he does deserve the title of Americas greatest road cyclist . 

Bill


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

crossracer said:


> ... I think lemond is correct, in the TDF (especially if he didn't dope) he would have just been an occasional stage winner. Now there is no denying that the cancer and what it did to him physically definetly changed him. Since I have never faced that who is to say what motivated him to turn to the drugs to get competitive....


I'm not trying to single you out, but I keep reading opinions on how "the cancer physically changed Lance", and I don't buy into that theory.

The doping, and how it allowed him to train at elevated levels, is what changed Lance. His determination to come back after defeating cancer, coupled with a doping regimen that allowed him to train agressively, transformed him into a GT winner. The cancer was just the impetus that sparked it.

I feel bad for Lemond, that his life and business had to be derailed because he was so outspoken.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

It's cool I don't feel singled out. I'm assuming it was the cancer that slimmed him down from the guy he was before. He lost a lot if weight and muscle mass. Other cancer patients I have seen have had similar outcomes. 

Bill


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

crossracer said:


> It's cool I don't feel singled out. I'm assuming it was the cancer that slimmed him down from the guy he was before. He lost a lot if weight and muscle mass. Other cancer patients I have seen have had similar outcomes.
> 
> Bill


Not the weight loss BS again. According to his own figures given at the SCA trial, he lost no weight at all.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

crossracer said:


> It's cool I don't feel singled out. I'm assuming it was the cancer that slimmed him down from the guy he was before. He lost a lot if weight and muscle mass. Other cancer patients I have seen have had similar outcomes.
> 
> Bill


Lance show up to his first training camp after cancer heavier then had been been for 5 years. The "Cancer changed his body" was just part of the myth. He was also doping and working with Ferrari prior to cancer.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

First of all, I'm amazed that this is still in the news. 

I watched the LeMond interview and he really skewered Armstrong ... not that he doesn't deserve it. The "at best he'd be a top 30 rider without the drugs" I don't believe. Everyone was taking drugs. At least all the guys who were on the podium with him who at one time or another have been caught or implicated. Jan Ullrich sure retired in a hurry. 

So if he was a "top 30" rider undoped, was everyone else on the podium too? Or would have the results been similar if no one was doping? I guess the "top 30" comment only makes sense if he had access to something better that the others didn't. And that doesn't seem too plausible.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> It is still a crime in the US to obstruct a Federal investigation by harassing and intimidating witnesses


Sure. But before recommending jail, there has to be a conviction. I know it was just talk on TV. But I wish Greg would have been a little more cautious. No big deal, it'll all be forgotten next week.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

pmf said:


> First of all, I'm amazed that this is still in the news.
> 
> I watched the LeMond interview and he really skewered Armstrong ... not that he doesn't deserve it. The "at best he'd be a top 30 rider without the drugs" I don't believe. Everyone was taking drugs. At least all the guys who were on the podium with him who at one time or another have been caught or implicated. Jan Ullrich sure retired in a hurry.
> 
> So if he was a "top 30" rider undoped, was everyone else on the podium too? Or would have the results been similar if no one was doping? I guess the "top 30" comment only makes sense if he had access to something better that the others didn't. And that doesn't seem too plausible.


Pharmaceutical enhancement, especially oxygen vector doping, effects riders in significantly different ways. A rider like Riis never finished higher then 95th place prior to EPO suddenly wins the Tour. 

The level playing field did not exist in the EPO years


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Then I stand corrected on the weight issue. Thanks for the correct information. 

Bill


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Regardless of anything else, LeMond comes off as a huge tool in this interview.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JackDaniels said:


> Regardless of anything else, LeMond comes off as a huge tool in this interview.


Doubters get neg Rep'd up in herrrr.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Lance Armstrong is much better at telling a lie than Greg LeMond is at telling the truth.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

At the risk of derailing the mudslinging, here's a 3 part video calculating the effects Lance got from dope in rebuttal to Ferrari's claims that Lance could have won the Tour clean. Almost an hour long in total so I don't expect too many will bother. In brief: Lemond's 30th place claim seems about right.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6RHRDEvOV0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta5fqgeUuN4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqtxzaB9Q-A Most relevant to the abilities of a clean Lance

Also one about why Armstrong's bio passport didn't get flagged in the 2009 Tour. Applies equally well to Horner's numbers.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Shcj-5YDJk


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Smart to get out? Surely we all saw those TdFs where he became pack fodder.



So he was dumb not to cheat? Whose lycra would you rather be in right now, Lance's or Lemond's??


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> So he was dumb not to cheat? Whose lycra would you rather be in right now, Lance's or Lemond's??


I would assume Horner's Lycra would fit me better. 

We can blame Lance, but it was Big Mig that destroyed LeMond. To this day, nobody has the stones to go after him.


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

wim said:


> Sure. But before recommending jail, there has to be a conviction. I know it was just talk on TV. But I wish Greg would have been a little more cautious. No big deal, it'll all be forgotten next week.


I didn't catch the show, only the video that was posted on this forum. Did I miss the part where Lemond said Armstrong should go to jail without a trial or due process?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone got a link to the show for those in Europe?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

watching LeMond on AC was painful. 

he may have raced clean, but damn...the dude is seriously unlikable.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> watching LeMond on AC was painful.
> 
> he may have raced clean, but damn...the dude is seriously unlikable.


This is a curious statement from Mr. Eff Off himself.  What is it about Lemond you find unlikable?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ArkRider said:


> I didn't catch the show, only the video that was posted on this forum. Did I miss the part where Lemond said Armstrong should go to jail without a trial or due process?


Why would Lemond say that and why are you claiming that he did? I never wrote such a thing. Lemond said that Armstrong committed a criminal infraction, compared him to people who are criminals and then to the convicted criminal Bernie Madoff. I do have to admit that Lemond was led into his ill-advised Armstrong-is-a-criminal responses by Cooper.

Start at 4:57 of the clip at post #81 above:

Cooper: What do you think should happen to him [Armstrong] now?
Lemond:This isn't a sporting infraction, this is criminal.
Cooper: You think he should go to jail?
Lemond: I do, yeah, yeah. There is a point where there are people who are just not good, and there are some people, I mean, I'm sorry, but there are people who are criminals, who shouldn't be able to participate again in anything.
Cooper: And he's one of them.
Lemond: Yeah, it's like Bernie Madoff. He shouldn't, he shouldn't, be able to, allowed to come in and, you know, be part of Wall Street, managing money. No, he shouldn't, and that's what Armstrong, he shouldn't be allowed to be back in the sport.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The last I checked perjury and obstruction of justice were criminal offenses, and Armstrong has publicly admitted to both. I don't see why this is even a discussion.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

According to Coyle measured Armstrong's VO2max several times 70.5, 76.1, 81.2, 66.6, 71.5 all at 700 ft

Top 30 would be a stretch. He dropped out of his first 2 Tours....that sounds about right


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Fireform said:


> The last I checked perjury and obstruction of justice were criminal offenses, and Armstrong has publicly admitted to both. I don't see why this is even a discussion.


Because there's no conviction, but people talk as if there was. Can't put it any simpler, sorry.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

wim said:


> Because there's no conviction, but people talk as if there was. Can't put it any simpler, sorry.


Who is suggesting that he not receive due process? Given his lawyer budget, I don't think there's any doubt that he will. That he has admitted to criminal activity in public is beyond dispute, and Greg is at least as entitled to an opinion on that as anyone else, given that that activity impacted him personally.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I missed Greg's vendetta interview. Does anyone have a link? Does Greg discuss the contents of the injections he took while cycling?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> I missed Greg's vendetta interview. Does anyone have a link? Does Greg discuss the contents of the injections he took while cycling?


He did! I was great. He then asked Lance for the $300k for exposing LeMond's (his own!) doping! Brilliant business man that LeMond. Still getting the last laugh on Wonderboy.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

AC360 Exclusive: Greg LeMond speaks out about Lance Armstrong ? Anderson Cooper 360 - CNN.com Blogs

is there anything more to the interview beyond that 5:30 clip?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The video above does not work for me. Here is the CNN link to the interview.

AC360 Video: Greg Lemond "the thing that got me the most that he Lance Armstrong manipulated the cancer community" ? CNN Press Room - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder if Lemond would have anything to live for if Armstrong suddenly died.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> I wonder if Lemond would have anything to live for if Armstrong suddenly died.


I'm not sure how long you have been riding local hero, but back when Greg won the last TDF he was the the king of us cycling, he had a good bike brand , and all in all was doing ok. 

Along comes lance who takes the title, May or may not have had trek destroy the brand, and personnely attacked lemond all the while knowing that what lemond was saying was true. 

Greg even before this was never considered a particularly likable fellow, I can only imiagine what this could do to a person. Bitter? I'm sure. 

And let's face it Armstrong has shown zero signs of remorse, nada. I would think lemond has a pretty good reason to have a large chip on his shoulder. 

Bill


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't question whether Lemond's vendetta is justified. I question if there is anything else too him aside from being Armstrong's nemesis.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Local Hero said:


> I don't question whether Lemond's vendetta is justified. I question if there is anything else too him aside from being Armstrong's nemesis.


Yet, you fail to post your factual proof you claim to have that LeMond "doped too", so, you've basically asked a question you yourself can't answer, proving further you're made up BS about LeMond doping, is just that: nonsense, or else you would've posted it by now, and had your answer.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

BTW, CNN was supposed to air some Armstrong special last week(I think it was called something like "The World according to Wonderboy"), but due to the shutdown nonsense, they didn't.


Does anyone know or have heard if/when they will re-air it?


I tried looking on CNN, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

86TDFWinner said:


> Yet, you fail to post your factual proof you claim to have that LeMond "doped too", so, you've basically asked a question you yourself can't answer, proving further you're made up BS about LeMond doping, is just that: nonsense, or else you would've posted it by now, and had your answer.


Can you break your post down into individual sentences rather than one long run-on?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> Can you break your post down into individual sentences rather than one long run-on?


And maybe use smaller words, so that you can answer the question for a change?


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

86TDFWinner said:


> BTW, CNN was supposed to air some Armstrong special last week(I think it was called something like "The World according to Wonderboy"), but due to the shutdown nonsense, they didn't.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know or have heard if/when they will re-air it?
> ...


I thought it was on CNN, Sunday night at 10:00.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

C6Rider said:


> I thought it was on CNN, Sunday night at 10:00.


The one that was just on was a repeat of the one that aired some time ago, but with a few small additions that added nothing of note.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> I don't question whether Lemond's vendetta is justified. I question if there is anything else too him aside from being Armstrong's nemesis.


America's only Tour de France winner?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Someone needs to go after Big Mig... come on GL ? why not. 

GL sure seems bitter... don't get me wrong.. I used to cling to the TV and wait for Wide World of Sports for TDF coverage... surf the inter webs on compuserve for any TDF update I could find on dial up modem. I was a huge GL fan.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I would assume Horner's Lycra would fit me better.
> 
> We can blame Lance, but it was Big Mig that destroyed LeMond. To this day, nobody has the stones to go after him.


Mig isn't much of a talker. To call him "taciturn" would be a way understatement. Mig makes your typical Trappist monk look verbose. And unlike LA, who supplied his firing squad with plenty of ammo, when Mig went away, he stayed away.


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Local Hero said:


> Can you break your post down into individual sentences rather than one long run-on?



I'd be happy to, just as soon as you post your factual evidence that Greg doped.

Once you post it, I'll stop asking(and you'll stop looking foolish).


----------



## bbpr120 (Dec 3, 2009)

Which sounds really familiar from all the lance fanboys... 

Since I strongly doubt there are any samples from GL tdf days and short of him openly admitting to doping; the debate on did he or did he not will never end. Much the LA doping debate up till recently.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

When Lemond talked about mediocrities suddenly being able to drop him on climbs in the early 90s, I'm reasonably sure he had Big Mig in mind. Indurain turned pro in 1984 and didn't have a major win until 1991. After that he became a juggernaut.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Fireform said:


> When Lemond talked about mediocrities suddenly being able to drop him on climbs in the early 90s, I'm reasonably sure he had Big Mig in mind. Indurain turned pro in 1984 and didn't have a major win until 1991. After that he became a juggernaut.


and Chiappucci


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I have met both Greg and Lance. Neither where unlikable in my experiences. Greg was quite friendly. In fact, his handlers had to rush him along as he stops and actually talks with everyone who talks to him and thus runs late for his appearances.

That's my personal experience. He can come off as bitter in interviews and I wish he'd take a higher road. Then again, I wasn't attacked as he was, nor had my livelihood threatened and my character impugned as he was.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

I got to see Greg Lemond race once years ago. Lemond and Hinault were racing in the Coors Classic in SF. It was a criterium and they just rode side by side for the entire race chatting and laughing. No exertion was apparent. They were giving away free Coors classic hats and I was able to snag one. I still have it after all these years. It was a cool moment to see them racing. 

On the doping thing I would have no idea who dopes or not for sure.


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

wim said:


> Why would Lemond say that and why are you claiming that he did? I never wrote such a thing.


Sarcasm. See, when one poster rails against Lemond for answer 'yes' to the question 'Should Lance go to jail" because "Gee, doesn't this dummy know you have to have a conviction and all that jazz" it pretty much implies that Lemond was saying go straight to jail, forget Due Process.

Either that, or I supposed when one is on an interview one should answer every "yes or no" question with a detailed analysis of every step up to the "yes" answer -- time limits on the show be damned!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Can someone please provide a link to the full interview? Ive only found a 6:xx segment on cnn.com.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Full_Spectrum said:


> Can someone please provide a link to the full interview? Ive only found a 6:xx segment on cnn.com.


The full interview I saw _was_ only about 6 minutes. It's the link I posted earlier.

Mind you, I only saw the rebroadcast from Monday (I think it was), so possibly the interview was edited down.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> I missed Greg's vendetta interview. Does anyone have a link? Does Greg discuss the contents of the injections he took while cycling?



Heroin, I would assume.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> and Chiappucci


and almost every other guy from italy in the early 90's. Its funny, I was watching an early 1990's spring classic dvd the other day. Phil Liggett comments, " the italians have won a remarkable 46 out of 48 pro races so far this spring, off to a fantastic start!"
I still feel sorry for guys like Van Hoydonk, Lemond, even Fignon, the latter two brushed aside by EPO at the end of there career, the former's promising career stopped in it's tracks.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Why sorry for Fignon? Didn't he later admit to doping as well?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Why sorry for Fignon? Didn't he later admit to doping as well?


He did at that. There was even some talk that maybe the doping contributed to his cancer. Hmmm......


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_doping_cases_in_cycling


----------



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

C6Rider said:


> I thought it was on CNN, Sunday night at 10:00.


I was told it wasn't aired Sunday, there was something else shown. I have 2 ppl recording it for me, and both said it wasn't on on Sun.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

..... deleted


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Why sorry for Fignon? Didn't he later admit to doping as well?


Yes, that's the point I was making. EPO was the game changer. Those 3 were able to flourish despite the "low tech" practice of abusing short acting stimulants, but were basically steamrolled by the EPO-fueled peloton. i use "even" with Fignon because, although he was caught once for stims in a race( I am not condoning this), he wasnt an EPO guy. Just like Lemond, he didn't know what hit him. My guess is that both Lemond and Fignon had probably 2 competitive Tours left, in 1991 and 1992.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

86TDFWinner said:


> I was told it wasn't aired Sunday, there was something else shown. I have 2 ppl recording it for me, and both said it wasn't on on Sun.


It was on Sunday, as I watched it. Seemed as if it was the same thing I'd seen before, with the addition of clips from Lance on Oprah's show.


----------

